# FISHING TIP # 686. Keep Your Clippers Handy.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=postbody>Here is how I keep my clippers handy. That little loop on the front of fishing shirts is a great place for your clippers. Lacking the little loop, snap the snap through a buttonhole on your shirt pocket or shirt front. 

I removed a swivel from an Eage Claw size 1/0 safety snap swivel and added it to another 1/0 snap swivel. 

Here it is in 3 steps. 


















Here are the clippers hanging on my shirt. 







<SPAN class=postbody>
_________________


----------



## brucely (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for your fishing tips and tricks.Now i got an idea about fishing.But add some more tips which will be help full for every one.Thank you for posting my message here.

_____________________________________________________

seriöse Kontaktanzeigen cowgirl boots


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brucely (10/16/2008)*Thank you for your fishing tips and tricks.Now i got an idea about fishing.But add some more tips which will be help full for every one.Thank you for posting my message here.
> _____________________________________________________
> seriöse Kontaktanzeigen cowgirl boots


Guter Morgenmeine Herr und heißt willkommen. 

At the risk of being blunt I have to ask you, how is a Deutsche dating service and a website that sells women's western boots connected to your interest in fishing??? Your signature line has no mention of these sites in it and I was curious as to how they would be important to a group of fishermen and how they show up in your posts?? I only mention this as you may have been subjected to some kind of attachment to your postsof whichyou are not aware.


Regarding your comment on Captken's fishing tips, he is about to publish some hints and tips e-books which should have hundreds of fishing and boating tips in them. Keep checking in the forum and I am quite sure that he will have them available to the forum members when they are completed.

Again, welcome to the forum!


----------

